
What do you think about my new social media? - maxshapira9
https://winoutt.com
======
maxshapira9
[https://ibb.co/JQ9vcYs](https://ibb.co/JQ9vcYs)

------
maxshapira9
Let me know your feedback.

~~~
nxc18
A screenshot would be helpful. I'm not signing up without seeing it.

~~~
maxshapira9
[https://ibb.co/JQ9vcYs](https://ibb.co/JQ9vcYs)

